# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Wygięte zebra do zewnątrz u dorosłego

## Edyta009

Mój chłopak ma wygięte tak jakby zebra do zewnątrz, każdy ma zebra rosnące do wewnątrz a on ma tak jakby wypukłe. Czy to może być jakaś choroba i czy mogą być pózniej tego jakieś konsekwencje ??

----------


## gamewial

Czy żebra są bolesne? Czy towarzyszą temu objawy ze strony kręgosłupa? Jeżeli nie to nie ma się czym przejmować poprostu taka jego uroda  :Smile:

----------

